

Drift Republic: Men’s jeans, built for your life - nathanbarry
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/634324578/drift-republic-mens-jeans-built-for-your-life

======
nathanbarry
This project is put together by my lifelong friend Gabe Wallace. He's been
working on this company for years so I am really excited to be able to help
him launch his product!

